# Name suggestions for my flock?



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have 9 cockatiels and I feel like I have messed up their names big time :blush:
I am open for suggestions, this is their original names

*Shodu*









*Munch*









*Mango*









*Lemon*









*Sunny*










*---------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hehe Spike does look like he has a Bjorn personality :lol:
i'll try and think of some  though i reckon Pearly should stay Pearly. she's so pretty!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I love the name Spike, Lemon, Marshmallow, Mango...did I forget any.
Pearly is cute but reminds me of a grandmother (not a bad thing 

Is Tweety a boy or girl?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Pearly will stay


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Tweety is a boy! 
A grandmother?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

If you can, tone out all the other birds. Focus on one at a time, watch them carefully and look into their eyes, and just let your mind wander.

Sorry, if I sound like a hippie on drugs with that last statement, but just look into their soul, the rest will follow


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> Sorry, if I sound like a hippie on drugs with that last statement, but just look into their soul, the rest will follow


 your SOOO funny

I really want to name tweety tsuka!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup! A grandmother :rofl:
Oh and I forgot Cloudia and Sunny (I like them)

Tweety needs to change...boring name.  Maybe...Smudge????


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Tsukasa is a japanese name. maybe check some other japanese names online? 
there's Hikaru, Joji, Tadao, Tsutomu... that way [tweety] can have an individual name  
what about having a lutino called Marlowe? i LOVE that name - but i'm not going to use it for my white baby since it sort of needs a yellow bird :lol: so you can have it


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Smudge? 
Here is a "younger" photo of pearly


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

smudge'd suit tweety too!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

She's gorgeous...Nanna! LOL!

Yup! Smudge


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

fear my lotr influence!

Pearly- Speckle or Specs
Spike- Patch
Tweety- Tori (means bird xD)
Marshmallow- Gil (means star)
Munch- Merlin (because merlin is awesome)
Mango- Meriadoc
Lemon- Leo
Sunny- San (means Sun!)


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll look into it!
I'll take some of Stephanie's advice! I'll start from order, I don't care how long it takes, I just want names that don't end up like "tweety" so we have cloudia and pearly, so out next one is spike.
I feel like he has more of a dogs name so he's my next guy I'll work on
I'll be happy to get suggestions 
He likes to whistle A LOT if that gives a clue

Sorry tisena, we posted at the same time, those are great! :blush:


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Patch is dogish too but it's one of my favourite book characters and I couldn't resist hmmmm.... Birdie names..hmmm

BJARNE m Swedish, Norwegian, Danish
Modern form of BJARNI
BJARNI m Ancient Scandinavian
Old Norse diminutive of BJÖRN and other names containing the element björn meaning "bear"


xD woot for same time posts lol


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Merlin is an awesome name!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Nooo you have to keep Marshmallow's name! It's too cute and suits him well in regards to both colour and how smoochy he is with you! A big ball of soft!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks charmian! I'll keep marshmallow
I names him marshmallow because when he was a baby he had a flat head, like a marshmallow


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I like Tsutomu for tweety, what do you think?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Tsutomu is cute, and for short, you can call him Tsuto 


other Japanese names i can think of off the top of my head....


Tsubasa (means wings)
Taka (hawk, falcon)
Watashi (eagle)
Chiaki (name from a character from "The Girl Who Leapt Through Time", a movie. Character image here: http://journal.sarahcada.com/uploaded_images/tokikake-chiaki-758718.JPG )
Natsu (character from "Fairy Tail" an anime/manga, character image here: http://static4.fjcdn.com/comments/Signed+as+Natsu+Dragneel+_f601917da6dac51658f0921b47e2828c.jpg )
Amaterasu (character from video game "Okami", can call "Ammy" for short, character here: http://static.zerochan.net/Amaterasu.full.346160.jpg )


but I like Tsutomu a lot too.


we named Tsukasa after an anime character, from .Hack//sign lol both my husband and I both watched it growing up and my husband picked out his name. 

So, best way I think you should go, Baruch, is by picking a name that means something to you. Tsukasa means something to both my husband and I. so think of something you like and find a name that holds meaning to you


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

THANK YOU
I love tsubasa! And for short I can call him tsuba
I love it


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I think Claudia, Munch, and Tweety should be reconsidered. The rest are cute and seem fitting, but on the fence about Sunny. Names can be so hard, and it's personal too. Maybe Claudia could be Lea (joy and happiness) or Nani (means pretty) because she is beautiful. Something more basic could be Mist because she is very grey.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm really picky so here is a list of choices I would like to name tweety
I don't like ALL of them but it's a variety 
tsukiji 
tsuda 
tsugawa 
tsutsumi 
tsubaki 
tsunoda 
tsukuda 
tsuruoka 
tsuboi 
tsubokura 
tsubouchi 
tsurumaki 
tsumabuki 
tsuyuki 
tsumita 
tsukaji


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Ooo ooo Tsuboi!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Spike! I think you should keep it. For Pearly, I like Holly. Don't know why but I just think it suits a pearl tiel. Solaire's name used to be Lemon, but I changed it because it wasn't my style.

I think I've looked through every single name on babynames.com, haha. There are some good ideas there and you can search by name origin as well as by male or female and by letter.

I like the name Zeus for a male tiel. Also Juno (could be unisex).


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree. I like Juno. Don't know which one would be a Juno though. But I swear, I love the name Cloudia, I just like the way it's spelled, sounds. Don't change that one. But I'm kind of on the fence with Sunny too. I know about 30 tiels named Sunny (No offence to any "Sunny" owners)


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Tweetys new name is... tsukuda!
Now I need one for spike


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no...don't change Spike ...that's such a cool name.

Tsukuda - I likes. 

Watashi reminds me of Wasabi. :rofl:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That is SOO funny :rofl: now that I think of it, it does!
So pearly reminds you of a grandma, and Watashi reminds you of Wasabi!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

imo, wasabi is not a good think to be reminded of


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> That is SOO funny :rofl: now that I think of it, it does!
> So pearly reminds you of a grandma, and Watashi reminds you of Wasabi!


Hahahaha! Yup! Never said I was normal. LOL!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
Your still a cool mom


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Those Japanese names are cool. I think you're spoilt for choice now, Baruch.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Charmian! 
I chose Tsukuda for him  I honestly like tsukasa but I don't want to copy anyone

Next on the list is pearly, it's SOO hard to choose 
If you know any pearl names that would be great! Even if you think it's bad it's still OK because I could find another name if you give me a start


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL! Tsukuda is like Sodoku  Hehehehe!
Pearly...Nanna


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Mezza- your killing me here :rofl:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

*Genius struck*

Pearly could be the Juno, mayhaps?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm bad with names but two names I was thinking when I was naming my latest additions was Dreamer and Dancer, not the best and when I said Dancer to my mum she had to mention the reindeer names lol


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Ahm i thought you said Pearly would stay the same?!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You caught me 
But i feel like its, I dunno...childish
Like you all have real human names and I have canary names LOL
Do you think the name pearly is nice?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

what about Perle - it's pronounced the same. i actually seriously considered this for my new baby girl. it's a real name and soo cute.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds good!
I'll just keep pearly sorry :blush:
For some reason whenever I see a cockatiel that looks like mine, I want to name them that
Like I want to name pearly- Ollie, and spike- bjorn and "tweety"- tsukasa
I'm weird LOL


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hehe i think it's because you get used to that name being used on something similar. call her whatever you want lol i'm just joking :lol: you can use Ollie if you want.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's OK lol
I hate the fact of me stealing names


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Haimovfids said:


> Like you all have real human names and I have canary names LOL


I beg to differ? _Beaker_? I have yet to meet one person named Beaker


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

how about April?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG! I love it
Thank you

Announcement: pearlys new name is...*April*
Thanks to Ollieandme (Sasha)


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> I beg to differ? Beaker? I have yet to meet one person named Beaker


I love the name beaker! It's so cute and matching 
Did you pick it? personally would use it but it needs a bird who would fight with his own feet LOL


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

you're gonna need a new siggie eventually


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I know  
I already know someone that can make nice ones! She made you and charvicki and I loved them

Anyone know a good name for spike LOL


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i love the name Ike 

[edit] though it's very similar to spike


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Haimovfids said:


> I love the name beaker! It's so cute and matching
> Did you pick it? personally would use it but it needs a bird who would fight with his own feet LOL


Haha, true. True. Yes I did pick it, not that original but it does suit him. Jaid is the human name, although it's feminine on a boy :lol:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i think Jaid's quite a masculine name


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Let's just skip spike for a bit and we'll move on to munch


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What's wrong with Munch? I think it's cute


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone got the helpful comments
I just want to make a special thanks to Ollieandme, she came on this thread *many* times and still didn't get annoyed from my pickiness 

Here are the new names (I still need one for lemon LOL)


*Tsukuda*








*April*









*Marshmallow*









*Shodu*









*Cloudia*









*Olivia*









*Daisy*









*Lemon*









*Starlight*


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Good names for them all !


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh they're great Baruch  i love Shodu!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ah you changed them all around!
I like the new names although I thought the old ones were fine
I liked Pearly


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww their new names are great! Awesome job! :thumbu:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I changed sunnys name back because I didn't really like starlight for her

So we have sunny and lemon
I like Marley any suggestions


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeh change Sunny to Marley (i like it spelt Mali)


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Is Marlowe a males name or females?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i think of Marlowe as a girl


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What about Cali? Like SUNNY California? Not too much of a stretch and I think it's cute for a bright lutino


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Sunnys name is now Marlowe!
Now let's look for one for lemon


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> i think of Marlowe as a girl


Lol! I was going to say a boy. :rofl:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

my mum says boy :lol: i say girl! it's probably unisex :rofl:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

These are there final names  (I switched them a little since I wasn't used to them :blush: )
April








Bio








Marshmallow








Quinn








Georgie








Shodu








Cloudia








Juno








*names I don't have yet*
Girl








Boy


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I still think Sunny's name should be Cali


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm thinking if renaming "munch" June or Juno 
What do you think? 
And I think I know where to start with my new birds name! Here is a pic 

Something with an "S", maybe Shilo? Not sure yet but I'll greatly appreciate suggestions


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaawww! They are gorgeous babies. LOL! April looks like an April 

The boy and girl could be Prince and Princess.

I do like Shilo.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

how is your boy going?! haven't heard an update for a while  settling in?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh yeah!he learned their whistle and keeps singing it everyday! It's either he has good ears of my flock just whistles very loud 

Since I see he's learning how to whistle fast I'll play videos on YouTube of other cockatiels whistling!
Thanks for asking! Hoes your Ivy? She is a stunner


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya I suggested Juno. I really like that one


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So the older baby is now named Juno! Thanks lougirl, just in case you want to know, Juno is on the right in my siggy!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I liked the name Pearly it was super cute!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks Suzan

I officially named the new bird Shilo! I think it suits him. 
So we only have one more bird to name and it's this little piggy 

I really want to put Shilo in the aviary with the other birds! He is super active and I feel 100% sure that he isn't sick, can I put him in the aviary? He is never on the floor puffed up

What do you think? I think I mentioned above that he already learned how to whistle their song and today I heard him whistle and it really made me think it was Shodu, he is a real copycat haha


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya, I'd put him in


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ill do it in the morning tomorrow since it's dark outside 
I'll post photos of them together


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

I too have problems with names.My last five babies I decided to keep, because to me they were special. 3 normal pieds and 2 cinnamon pieds.Sorry can`t put on pics just yet, having problems downloading from my fone.Need sugestions, one name I have `stolen`from a member on here. The name is Bandit, he is a light pied with a dirty face, looks just like a mask, hence the name.The other two normal pieds I need names for and the two beautiful light cinnamon pieds. Please help


----------

